# 8' or 10' rod for Puget Sound Pier and Shore fishing?



## hankj (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi fellow fisherpeoples --

new to this forum.

new to fishing the PNW too, and trying to figure out what to buy as an all-around set up for shore, jetties and piers in the Puget Sound, casting lures and bait for salmon or steelhead.

I only want to buy on rod right now and am deciding between:

8' rod 12-20lbs 3/4-4oz + 5000 series spinning reel (275 12 mono)

10' rod 15-30lbs 1-5oz + 7000 series spinning reel (250 20 mono)

thoughts? Right now I'm leaning toward the lighter gear, though the needle-fish jigs that work up here are generally pretty heavy -- maybe 3oz?

thanks very much!


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Well my limited experience is fishing for Pink salmon out there and we used mostly small Buzz bombs less than 2 ounces. I used a 9' casting rod That was rated for 1/2-2 ounces. My brother who lives in Seattle has done some fishing for kings and used a similarly rated rod and was tossing up to 3 ounce lures from the pier. So I would think if you could get a longer rod for the casting distance and rated up too about 3 ounces you should be covered for just about anything. I think those heavy rated rods will tire you out faster and you wont get as much fight from the fish either. Just know that if you are casting for salmon from the shore or pier you will be casting a lot to get a fish. Anyway I hope that helps and welcome to the board and maybe I will see you when I come out for the pink Salmon run this year I hear it is supposed to be a good one.


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*Cabela's*

has a Fish Eagle 9 ft spinning rod on sale for $40 ( I paid 80 for mine several years ago). 12-20 lb line (either braid or mono) , throws 1/2 - 2 oz. I have mine matched with a Shimano Stradic 4000FH. I use it for trout and have caught puppy drum with it. A littlle whippy but has a great back bone. JMO.


----------



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

I have a 8' TICA UEHA surf rod that's rated for 1-3 oz, tosses bait, jigs, and plugs a country mile. (I'm kind of a small guy, so the shorter length actually feels better and I can cast farther than my bigger rods.) A lot of the other guys I fish with can cast farther than I do, but they're a heck of a lot more experienced than I am.

I'm not the most experienced guy in the world, in fact I've only been fishing seriously for the past year, but I feel EXTREMELY confident with this rod in my hands. They cost about 90 bucks, worth every penny.

I pair it up with a shimano sienna 4000 spinning reel, cheap, sturdy, effective.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

hankj said:


> Hi fellow fisherpeoples --
> 
> new to this forum.
> 
> ...


4000 on a 9' and 15lb . I take it you will be throwing "cleos" and such? 4000 will work fine on a 10 also. good luck.


----------



## hankj (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks for the replies and advice --

decided that I'd like to have two set-ups to have some choice if fishing alone and get by, if not ideally, fishing w/ my father-in-law when he's in town.

I ended up buying two Penn Spinfishers, a 550ssg and a 750ss, and two Penn Spinfisher Rods as described above for $185 total. Seemed like a good enough deal to keep what I want and sell what I won't use.

I'll probably pick up one of the lighter 9' Cabela's rods recommended above (thanks), might try to swap out the bigger spinning reel for a smaller one ...


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

hankj said:


> Hi fellow fisherpeoples --
> 
> new to this forum.
> 
> ...


I would go with the lighter outfit. 

You can throw 1 to 3 ounce Point Wilson Darts, Buzz Bomb's etc with ease. 

I also suggest you check out Grand Slam lures (I love em).

Don't forget plug herring and or sand shrimp under a slip float as well.

Tight lines, and welcome to Pier and Surf.


----------

